# Brush teeth with coconut oil



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

My puppy has nice pearly white teeth since she is only 6 months. I would love to keep her teeth this white. I have read that you can brush dogs teeth with coconut oil. Has anyone tried this? If so does it keep teeth clean and white? When you brush with it do you melt it first or just use it hard?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have always been told by my vet that it is important to use enzymatic toothpaste for dogs, as it is the enzymes that break down plaque and keep it from building up.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would also only use an enzymatic toothpaste made for dogs. Seems like food would stick to coconut oil which would not be a good.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

until the vets come out and endorse it , I wouldn't try it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

For Whimsy I use C.E.T Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs and Cats. She likes the poultry flavor the best. I get it at the Vet's


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We use C.E.T. toothpaste here also. I have always bought the vanilla mint, but it has been out of stock for about one year. Our pet hospital finally has the poultry available. Scout and Truffles really like it also. I understand all the flavors will be available soon.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I put a little coconut oil in Emmie's food but not because I think it will help her teeth. I use SENTRY Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste for her dental hygiene, peanut flavor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've used C.E.T. And Petrodex. All my guys seem to like all the flavors.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know about enzyme toothpaste. The one I bought doesn't have it.


----------



## patsan (May 22, 2016)

Since his dental, I use coconut oil for my dogs teeth. It's great stuff!


----------

